# buying yarn on line



## Achef (Jun 30, 2012)

I live in a very rural area so buy most yarns when I travel or on line - can y'all share some on line sites you have tried and liked? I use Knit Picks already (and do like them very much) - thanks!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I too need to buy online, can't wait to hear the answers.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have ordered from Mary Maxim, Noble Knits, WEBS. Annies Attic as well as Joanns. I have not had any problems with any of them. I know there are others but can't think right off the top of my head. I really want to order from Smileys. I had surgery so online is about the only way I can buy yarn for at least a little while. I find it hard to spend high dollars (to me) for yarn I can't touch or feel so a lot of my orders have been Joanns


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

I had a great experience with http://www.jimmybeanswool.com and have been very pleased with their service. My friend is happy with http://www.smileysyarns.com/

Good luck.


----------



## Achef (Jun 30, 2012)

Yarn Happy - I have loved everything I have ever gotten from Knit Picks - check out their sales and their palate line is fantastic - a friend just ordered aplaca from them and its the softest thing ever. there is a project i want really specific yarn and colors for and knit picks just does not have it right now. But overall they are my go-to!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I get a lot of yarn given to me..So I don't have to buy much online. last year I was making an afghan for a customer and purchased my yarn from Joanns online so I could be sure of the same dye lot. I recently bought some yarn on Yardseller that was ICE yarn because I liked the colors.. I have a lot of options here locally for yarn though.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> I have ordered from Mary Maxim, Noble Knits, WEBS. Annies Attic as well as Joanns. I have not had any problems with any of them. I know there are others but can't think right off the top of my head. I really want to order from Smileys. I had surgery so online is about the only way I can buy yarn for at least a little while. I find it hard to spend high dollars (to me) for yarn I can't touch or feel so a lot of my orders have been Joanns


I also buy from the above as well as from Herrschners...I always look for sales.....have never had any problems''


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I have ordered from Mary Maxim, Noble Knits, WEBS. Annies Attic as well as Joanns. I have not had any problems with any of them. I know there are others but can't think right off the top of my head. I really want to order from Smileys. I had surgery so online is about the only way I can buy yarn for at least a little while. I find it hard to spend high dollars (to me) for yarn I can't touch or feel so a lot of my orders have been Joanns


I've bought from Smileys - nice variety of yarn at very reasonable prices. No problems


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Caveat on Smileys. They *require* a minimum order of $50. That's just to place an order.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

All of the above, plus ICE yarns...from Paradise Yarns.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I mostly buy from WEBS, great service and they are across the country from me, it only takes about 5 days. Have also bought from Herrschners, Yarnmart, and I got my Dale of Norway yarn from a place that is no longer in business, boo. If you get emails from the yarn companies they have specials all the time, some i just have to not even open because I DO NOT NEED any more yarn. sometimes temptation is very strong and I am very weak.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I love JimmyBeansWool and Webs, both have good prices and Jimmy Beans has loads of extras, needles, patterns, knitting bags...tons of things. lynknits


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Buy most of my yarn online. Just Google the name of the yarn I want..."Where to buy Paton's . . .," etc. Have always found more than one source. Have found Yarn Warehouse to have good prices and fast service.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Another good one is http://www.deramores.co.uk
They used to have free delivery to US but I think now they charge postage, but its not very much.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I use Deramores, Knit Picks and WEBS. The yarn is top quality and shipping is reasonable (sometimes free) and fast. I have bought yarn on ebay, but I was specific in my search and only bought yarn I was familiar with.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

PatternWorks is a great place to get quality yarn as well as their Plymouth line which is lower priced. I buy there for special projects but mainly use Herrschners.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I like Knit Picks, Yarn Paradise, Herrschner's, Smiley's


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Another good one is http://www.deramores.co.uk
> They used to have free delivery to US but I think now they charge postage, but its not very much.


I have bought yarn from deramores as well and if the order is over $100 Australian, then delivery is free and their service is quite fast. They may do the same for the US. You can only try.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I buy nearly all my yarn from Deramores and I haven't been dissapointed yet. They are very helpful and friendly and shipping is free for orders over £25.00 ??? Would recommend it to all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

*********ICE and other yarns from Yarn Paradise in Turkey. Very reasonable prices because you are going directly to the manufacturer. 50 gram balls, many for less than $1.00. Most sold in packages of 8. Shipping VERY QUICK by DHL. Expensive, but considering cost of yarn with cost of shipping it is great. Be careful of resellers in the country. Middleman cost added. ******************


Marstamper said:


> All of the above, plus ICE yarns...from Paradise Yarns.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Webs, Deramores and Jimmy Beans Wool.Deramores doesn't charge shipping to the US and they are really quick, quicker than WEBS, which is in Northamptom, Mass. WEBS and Deramores often have sales.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have used Yarnmaket in addition to those already mentioned. Yarnmarket seems to always have something I'm looking for when the others don't, and their prices are pretty good too!
http://www.yarmarket.com


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Another great online yarn store is Elann. The link is:

http://www.elann.com/Commerce.Web/

Their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Jimmy Beans; discontinuednamebrandyarn.com; designeryarns.com


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

i order from Knitpicks and Jimmy Beans- a few orders from each so far.
Jimmy Beans has phenomenal customer service. An issue with one of my orders there was addressed quickly and the customer rep who handled it emailed me to keep me informed, remedied the problem and then added a coupon to my account for a discount on a future order. Most orders from there are received within a couple of days of ordering. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

In addition to the above http://www.littleknits.com have wonderful sales and will alert you when they do.


----------



## Betagain (Jul 29, 2012)

I also am wondering where to buy yarn online but my problem I live in Canada and the extra cost to ship is unreal. :?:


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I buy from Mary Maxim most of the time.


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

Elann.com is a Canadian company


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

In addition to a couple of places already named, i.e. Jimmy Beans and WEBS, I've also ordered from Mr. Yarn. There is also a site called the Loopy Ewe.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

So I was cruising through websites listed by all (used to have all of them in favorites, but my computer died, lost everything, so building up favorites again.) Anyway, for those who might be interested I found that Red Heart has Team Color self striping yarn. I ordered some for a scarf for my sister in law for the upcoming football season.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

I have also used Kaleidoscope yarns and Fabric .com and have been pleased with the service.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have ordered from Smilys and Patterworks. No problems with either. Though as another member noted Smilys does have a minimum charge for orders placed.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

In addition to those already mentioned, I frequently order from www.elann.com.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Achef said:


> I live in a very rural area so buy most yarns when I travel or on line - can y'all share some on line sites you have tried and liked? I use Knit Picks already (and do like them very much) - thanks!


Knit Picks
Smiley's
WEBS
are the three I use most often.
I have bought from others, but usually from these three.
Oh, and Jimmy Beans !


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I ordered for the first time from Lion Brand, after placing the order was worried I wouldn't like the feel of the yarn. Ordered on a Wednesday and received it on a Monday and the yarn was perfect....soft! I also live in a rural area an the closest are ACMoore and Walmart. The yarn ordered is the Jamie for their pattern #L20049. Just finished a baby cocoon and beanie using their Homespun yarn and didn't like working with it, still a soft yarn and came out great! Happy knitting!!!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> In addition to a couple of places already named, i.e. Jimmy Beans and WEBS, I've also ordered from Mr. Yarn. There is also a site called the Loopy Ewe.


I just checked out Mr Yarn (new one on me).
Wow ! I had to slap both hands to keep them from ordering anything! :XD:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Achef said:


> I live in a very rural area so buy most yarns when I travel or on line - can y'all share some on line sites you have tried and liked? I use Knit Picks already (and do like them very much) - thanks!


Knitting Warehouse is very reliable. Good prices, fast service.


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

Discount Name Brand Yarns. DBNY.com Great yarn at discount prices.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I have bought from The Websters.com, and EarthFaire. I think it depends on what type of yarn you are looking for as there multiple sites.Morehouse.com, gotyarn.com fabulousyarn.com,yarnbarn.com,Knitty Noddy, Patternworks, Yarndex,there are alot more but hope this gives you a good idea. Happy Knitting.


----------



## kolibri (Nov 30, 2011)

I like knitting warehouse.com


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

Betagain said:


> I also am wondering where to buy yarn online but my problem I live in Canada and the extra cost to ship is unreal. :?:


I also live in Canada. I have ordered from Jimmy Beans and the shipping was $4.90. Received it rather quickly which was a nice surprise as well. Knit Picky, and the shipping isn't too bad either. 
I find that you just have to keep checking out different sites and go through the order process until you can see what shipping is. You don't have to complete the order but then you know where you stand.


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have ordered from Herschnerr's, Knit Picks, WEBS, and Jimmie Beans. I have been happy with all of them. I shop at Yarn Market regularly but as I live only 6 miles from them I shop in person and have never ordered from them.

Edited to add: I ordered Lorna laces London 2012 Friday night from Jimmie Beans who is decreasing the price a set amount for each USA medal won. It will not ship til Augst 12 and they sent me the form email about not being shipped til then. I replied concerned I may have not been in time to get one of the few they had available and mentioned I had not yet heard if some yarn I am waiting for is in yet. The person who replied assured me that I would be getting my London 2012 yarn and told me that they had gotten a shipment of the other yarn on Friday. She gave me the option of adding it to my current order or making a new order. A quick email and 2 hanks of the second yarn will be shipped (no charge) on Monday and the first yarn will be on it's way at the discounted price on August 12.


----------



## classact (Jun 17, 2012)

I like the following Eat.Sleep.Knit. com greensheepshop.com for organic wool lionbrand.com I live in NYC so I'm there all the time


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I live in a rural area in Canada and I order from Knit Picks, Wool-Tyme in Kingston, Elann, Mary Maxim, Herschners in Canada, and the list goes on.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

I've purchased from Patons on-line with good luck. Also if you are on Facebook and "like" Webs, you will get regular updates of new yarns, sale yarns, and tips from them.


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have ordered from Yarnmarket.com and Joanns, sometimes Joanns doesn't send the same Lot no...but Knitpicks is my very favorite. I also just recently bought yarn from stdenisyarns.com for specific yarn for socks, beautiful yarn!


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

I love Yarn Market! Do a lot on eBay too...or Etsy. I think it's called DBNY or something like that -- a yarn close-out site -- they buy stock from estates and LYS that are closing.


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

I have found onefineyarn.com to be good. Its selection is sometimes limited but I have found great bargains for top quality yarns.


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

I live in a rural area as well and buy only on line. It is hit and miss. I bought from e-bay, knit picks, webs, DBNY and some other s (several thousands worth of yarn )and can not stop. I look for bargains every day cdhecking different sight for sale. Also I get a newsletter from all of them
The problem is color. The computer does not reflect the true color and sometimes it a problem. Other than that I am pretty happy.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> Discount Name Brand Yarns. DBNY.com Great yarn at discount prices.


I agree. They also have great customer service. I ordered yarn which was supposed to be machine washable and dryable. When it arrived instructions were to "wash by hand, lay flat to dry." Since I knit for kids in a homeless shelter this wasn't gonna work. I contacted the company explaining that these folks had neither sink in which to hand wash items nor flat service of their own on which to place wet items.

Customer service person was extremely nice, went over every yarn in stock to see if there was some other yarn which would work. There was not. Company refunded my purchase price and shipping PLUS the shipping cost for sending it back. I really appreciated that.


----------



## pineneedles4 (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree about Jimmy Bean Wool! I LOVE that company! I've bought from them twice when I was in Nevada and California! And I've ordered several times on-line. The best!


----------



## knitteronmaple (Apr 25, 2012)

I buy my yarn from knitting warehouse. They carry many different brands. They have discounts.


----------



## Achef (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!! I placed an order with elann.com - GREAT prices!!! With shipping and a little extra yarn, my blanket will cost me 40 bucks to make! Nice!!!


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

Ordered many times through: http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/.

Good, quick, reliable service.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Achef said:


> I live in a very rural area so buy most yarns when I travel or on line - can y'all share some on line sites you have tried and liked? I use Knit Picks already (and do like them very much) - thanks!


I highly recommend the following: Webs, Knit-Picks, Little Knits, Smiley's - Knit-Picks has the best customer service I have ever dealt with. Webs is also very good. I have purchased a ton of yarn from Little Knits and Smiley's and have never returned one skein ... I hope it's because they are that good and not just luck. I find Little Knits and Smiley's the best for prices IF you buy full bags, which I have. Shipping is free at it is with Knit-Picks. My daughter does not buy any yarn unless she sees it. Since moving to Las Vegas I do not have a yarn store that 'speaks' to me. So I buy it all online. I pick my yarns by fiber and by country. Alpacas, silks, Merino, cashmere, and pure wools are my favorites. I purchase acrylic when I am knitting baby items - those I get from Joan's or Michael's. And there you have my 2 cents worth


----------



## chrisval78 (Apr 24, 2012)

Deramores is still free shipping to the U.S. when you spend over $50.00


----------



## lcrooks16 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've had success with Yarn Barn out of Kansas.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I have bought hand-dyed yarn on Etsy from a variety of sellers and was happy in every case.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh so many wonderful places. Webs (Yarn.com) give a volume discount. LittleKnits also has wonderful sales.For "By the bag" at reduced prices: Sumptuousyarns.com, http://www.discountyarnsale.com/default.cfm
Mr.Yarn.com and FabulousYarn.com for luxury yarn
and my for favorite yarn: ShopTosh madelinetosh.com


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

I have never bought from Sweet Georgia Yarns but I have been looking at their website for over a year now. I receive emails on specials and hand dyed wools. Their selection of quality yarns and colors looks so inviting. I am going to give them a try.

http://www.sweetgeorgiayarns.com/


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

My three favs are; Yarnmarket, Jimmy Beans Wool, and WEBS (recently discovered). I especially like Yarnmarket because their website is so well organized with very clear descriptions of yarns etc. Prices are good, shipping quick.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Herschners and Deramore. Both are quite good. One has free shipping, but I can't remember which off the top of my head.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought the Cashsilk from SweetGeorgia. It is a wonderful yarn. I did the Shattered Sun Shawl. The shipping price was high because it comes from Canada.


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Loramarin, Thank you for sharing that picture and your work is absolutely beautiful!! Stunning! I love shawls, be glad when I get experienced enough to make one similar. I am a beginner but moving right along. I love knitting. Sweet Georgia Yarns looks like their products are high quality and not sure but looks to me some it is pricey, but also looks like its worth what your paying for. Thanks for sharing. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

I order from Dearmores, I have always been pleased with my purchase. Nice quality yarn reasonable prices and if you order $50 or more free delivery to US. They also have wonderful pattern buys.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> I had a great experience with http://www.jimmybeanswool.com and have been very pleased with their service. My friend is happy with http://www.smileysyarns.com/
> 
> Good luck.


I agree with both those. Not that crazy about Mary Mazim, Annie's Attic or Herrschnerr's. WEBS is also good, and of course we can't forget Knitpicks.
Haven't tried Patternworks, but they are a sister company to Keepsake Quilting, which is wonderful.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Achef said:


> I live in a very rural area so buy most yarns when I travel or on line - can y'all share some on line sites you have tried and liked? I use Knit Picks already (and do like them very much) - thanks!


I buy almost all yarn online. I like KnitPicks, Elann, WEBS (yarn.com) but my most frequent purchases are from e-bay. I have gotten fabulous deals on e-bay and the buyer protection is great. If you are disatisfied you can return or renegotiate price.
I am careful to buy yarns I am familiar with, ask questions before bidding (or "buy it now"), and check current prices from other sources to make sure I am getting a good deal.


----------



## patchesone (Aug 23, 2011)

I ALSO BUY FROM PATTERNWORKS AND WEBS BOTH HAVE GREAT SELECTION OF ALL KINDS OF YARNS, GOOD SALES AND EXCELLENT SERVICE


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I order from littleknits.com. They have great prices on Noro and once you become a customer they send online codes for free shipping. They recently had Regia Kaffe Fasset sock yarn for $2.75 a skien. There is also by the bag discounts. This is a wonderful sight for the bargin huter for fine yarns. The customer service is great. Check it out.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

www.iceyarns.com Ice yarns

www.yarn.com Webs


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Knittersparadise.com is great!!


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

I love Jimmy Beans. I had purchased yarn at a retail store (hand-dyed) and ran out. Not realizing the discrepancy, i found the yarn on the Jimmy Beans website. They called me personally and explained the variations in color. They asked me to mail a swatch of the yarn I had and they would try to match. When she got my swatch, they again called to let me know that they had two akeins that were a good match. Excellent service that truly surprised me. You also earn points.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have used Elann, Little Knits, Joann's on line, Bernat, Dkny. I have only good things to say. I have no problems with any. I have ordered other things, such as needles, lights, jewerly from Etsy.

I have a story to tell you about Etsy. I ordered a gold plated necklass. It turned black and turned my neck. I emailed the man I ordered it from to ask if there was anything I could do to stop it turning black. He was so nice and said he would send me a silver one. It didn't take 3 days and I had it. I would not hesitate to order online.

josiehof


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone used yarn from Hobby Lobby?

Maisy


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i get most of mine from YarnParadise (Ice brand) thru their garage sale on Thursday. it comes from Turkey & have it in 4 days
i have never been disappointed 
shipping is up there, but since i cant get out much, or if i do, it's taxi & that costs the same or more than the s/h


----------



## odilewo (Jul 19, 2012)

I like webs a lot. they have a yearly sale in may, where a lot of standard yarns are 50% off.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I love jimmy beans site, I get a lot from Ebay and I have never been disappointed with that but the absolute best buys I have found is at www.littleknits.com
best prices ever and stock changes but they sell out fast .. great buys for us on a limited income!


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

Patternworks in Center Harbor, NH, is a destination shop for me! They're also on line at www.paternworks.com.


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

Oops! two t's in the URL: www.patternworks.com.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I've used Web's and Jimmy Beans. I try to buy from a LYS but they don't carry a lot of lace weight so I've bought that on line.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I get a lot of yarn from: http://www.numei.com/

It is great yarn and doesn't cost a lot.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I use the yarn Ice yarns often - the postage is high but the cost of the yarn is so little that it works out well. It comes from Turkey by air and arrives in just a few days. I havem gotten a n umber of things from them - buy in "bulk" and it is worth while. You might want to team up witha friend and order a lot - and find you split the postage cost - it does work.
Sherry


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Little Knits often has great prices......


----------



## Suzee (Jul 25, 2012)

I've used www.yarnmarket.com and love it. They are so nice and the website has detailed information on their yarns. If you can't find what you are looking for, you can email them or call them toll-free.


----------



## Suzee (Jul 25, 2012)

I also use kyarns.com. Very nice site!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Suzee said:


> I've used www.yarnmarket.com and love it. They are so nice and the website has detailed information on their yarns. If you can't find what you are looking for, you can email them or call them toll-free.


They have a good selection and great CS but their prices are not the best and then you must add shipping.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Achef-I like Jimmy Beans Wool, Lion Brand, and Paradise Fibers. There are so many good ones out there. Personally, I tend to stay away from those overseas-with some exception. I do like Deramores in the UK. I've only ordered from them twice but they seem very reliable. Happy shopping! Denise


----------



## MichelleV (Jul 3, 2012)

I LOVE Jimmy Beans Wool


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I love knit pics. I find most of there yarn of good quality price. I've also bought from Webs, Deramores( comes from England), valley yarn and yarn market. I like knit pics the best.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I use elann.com a lot. Also Smiley's. And Ice Yarns. And Grand River Yarns (in Canada). Patternworks is also great.

Hazel


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Achef said:


> I live in a very rural area so buy most yarns when I travel or on line - can y'all share some on line sites you have tried and liked? I use Knit Picks already (and do like them very much) - thanks!


I have also purchased from Jimmy Beans and Webs and have never been disappointed. I recently ordered from Eat Sleep Knit http://www.eatsleepknit.com/ and was very pleased with the service. I would recommend any of those sites.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I would recommend Deramores too. They're very reliable.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I buy from JoAnns and Herrscheners on line usually. And only when they have a sale going on.


----------



## craftingjr (Apr 30, 2012)

I buy alot from sassyyarns.**************** and really like their Tuesday sale. They ship quickly and are really have a selection. With the postage the yarn is still cheaper than any where else I have shopped. Have fun


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

There are lots of good yarn sales right here on this forum.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I buy almost exclusively from elan. Their service is excellent and if you need personal help it is readily available.
Their prices are very good, too.


----------



## jeanaz (Jun 7, 2012)

I love The Brown Sheep Co. and their wool is grown right here in US. Cotton Fleece is wonderful to work with in the summer. They have good sales and good customer service. Also if you felt alot they are a great choice. Paula in Az


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I purchase a lot of yarn online from Smiley's, as I used to live fairly close to where they are located in NY and shopped there often. Their yarns ar great and very inexpensive, but you have to spend $50 before they will ship, and then they charge you $12.50 for shipping, so I would advise getting together with someone and splitting the cost. You will not be disappointed. I have ordered more expensive yarns online and also had to pay shipping charges that were expensive, but then again, I split the cost with someone, so it wasn't so bad. Knit Picks, Noble Yarns, and Mary Maxim are great to order from and deal with should there be any problems.


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

I have bought from Smiley's a lot. Lucky enough to live fairly close to the store. Great selection and prices.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

You might check previous postings, this is a popular question here. I use Noble Knits, (free shipping in U.S.), Lion Brand, Deramores, Yarnmarket, Knit Picks, Annies Attic, Mary Maxim. All have online sales


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I used yarn paradise and got great prices on ice yarns.

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/
http://www.iceyarns.com/#x

Either link will get you there. I got the yarn 3 days after ordering it.


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

I live on Maui, which has only one LYS that I know of -- and it's on the other side of the island. Most of my yarn is given to me but when I need to buy for a project (like the Christmas gifts I'm working on now for grandchildren), I frequently use http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/. Reasonable prices and big selection.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Achef said:


> I live in a very rural area so buy most yarns when I travel or on line - can y'all share some on line sites you have tried and liked? I use Knit Picks already (and do like them very much) - thanks!


I use Herrschner's exclusively. They frequently feature free shippping for orders over $30 or $35. That's when I load up; there's always something on sale. Also they have a good range of yarns - something for everyone. I'm also pleased with their customer service. They seem to have free shipping deals faster than I can knit, so my stash is growing!


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

I've had a hankering for some Noro silk yarn for a special project and was surprised to find I can get it $2/skein cheaper at JimmyBeans than at my LYS. I check a lot more prices on the web now. My favorite is Knitpicks.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I have ordered online from Joann's and also directly from LionBrand, Bernat and Red Heart when they have sales or free shipping or colors that aren't in the stores. Always have had the orders be correct, same dye lot, etc. They just don't have a lot in stores sometimes or at least not enough for a bigger project. It's hard for me to get out and about, so I'm glad there is the option of ordering online.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought from Deramores a couple times -- their service was prompt, over $50 and no shipping and handling to US, I think I had it within a week -- much quicker than most US companies. Their customer service is great. I emailed back and forth with them a couple times, they kept running back in the warehouse for me trying to match yarn. They are wonderful!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Two of my favorites:

www.numei.com
www.elann.com


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

I have ordered from Bernat and it seemed like I received the yarn almost before I ordered it! Very quick service.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Noble Knits has no minimum and no shipping fees. There is also YarnMarket and one of my favorites is a shop called Eat,Sleep,Knit.com. If you are going for price Knit Picks is probably the best. If you like quality take a look at Eat,Sleep,Knit.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Try knitting-warehouse. Just ordered from them, they had the best price on Red heart Pomp & Doodlel I could find--shipping was fair and quick. Does anyone know of a sale on Wool-Ease?


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

My favorite place to order is Knit Picks...very customer service oriented. However, I have ordered some very good yarn through ebay, especially when I needed, but couldn't afford, cashmere. No shipping charges and it arrives very quickly.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I buy from WEBS, MaryMaxim, Herschners, Lion, RedHeart all online.


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

Achef said:


> I live in a very rural area so buy most yarns when I travel or on line - can y'all share some on line sites you have tried and liked? I use Knit Picks already (and do like them very much) - thanks!


Jimmy Beans; Fiber Wild in Galena IL; Handsome Fibers in MT; excellent customer service and fast shipping!!


----------



## Malathi (Feb 7, 2011)

hi. my favorite sites are (and not very expensive) are elann.com and creative yarn source.com. they have lovely yarn at very reasonable prices and choices. I like the cotton yarn from Creative Yarn Source for crocheting and knitting etc., Both companies are very reasonable in their return policy. no restocking fee, or credit only etc., try it.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I also love Elann. They have lucsious yarns for a good price.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't forget Dizzy Sheep. They change their special sales daily.So you must check it everyday. Only $1 shipping on all orders.


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

Webs, Little Knits, Jimmy Beans Wool, & Patternworks are companies I have ordered from in addition to Knit Picks.


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

Someone mentioned Handsome Fibers. They are quick, & the yarn I have bought from them is gorgeous.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Achef said:


> I live in a very rural area so buy most yarns when I travel or on line - can y'all share some on line sites you have tried and liked? I use Knit Picks already (and do like them very much) - thanks!


When elann's newsletter comes, if it happens to have something you can use it is a very good deal. I got some yarn with silk to use for a christening blanket.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

I, too, buy from Smiley's. Very reasonable prices and a good selection.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

WEBS, Numei, and Premier so far. Am very happy with all of it. Didn't take long to ship, either, from any of them.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> I had a great experience with http://www.jimmybeanswool.com and have been very pleased with their service. My friend is happy with http://www.smileysyarns.com/
> 
> Good luck.


I also purchase from Smileys, and Herschners


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

In addition to Webs, Knit Picks, Elann, Yarnmarket, and DBNY, I have also purchased from the Supersock Store (source for Cherry Tree Hill yarn):

http://supersockstore.com/shop/


----------



## Ozzie Kate (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Achef,

I live in a rural part of Australia and buy all my knitting supplies on line. My favourite Australian supplier is www.woolbaa.com.au but I also buy odds and ends on ebay from overseas suppliers. Postage is very expensive in Australia and very often it's cheaper to buy overseas. Goods are usually delivered within the week.


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

Have you tried DBNY? DiscontinuedBrandNameYarn? Good yarn, all new, mostly from LYS that have closed. No minimums and frequent specials. Weekly specials. Based in Vermont. Free to register, and get weekly inundations from them; good way to kill a whole morning, if you read all they offer.


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> I had a great experience with http://www.jimmybeanswool.com and have been very pleased with their service. My friend is happy with http://www.smileysyarns.com/
> 
> Good luck.


I too have good luck at Smiley's and sometimes find good deals on ebay.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been dealing with patternworks.com Great yarns and patterns, needles and notions. Operators are knitters, very knowledgeable and helpful when you call. Excellent service.


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

I use Patternworks, Webs sometimes Herrscners but my favorite is Jimmy Bean mostly because they give a choice of yarns which may work also. I also have found they are very helpful when you talk to them on the phone. They are very patient especially for those of us who need help picking out colors that go together or yarn for a specific project.


----------



## Meryl (Oct 7, 2011)

Patternworks is also a great site. If you call them about anything they are super helpful. I also have used Webs and Knit Picks (or is it Pics )?All have been user friendly.


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

I have dealt with Patternworks for over 30yrs. They were originally in Poughkeepsie,NY but were bought out by the Keepsake NeedleArts group a few years ago. When they were first bought all the salepeople were encouraged to take knitting lessons and go to all kinds of classes to learn the business. I called them shortly after the sale and they were very apologic and told me they were learning the business. I would say they made good on their promise and now along with Jimmy Beans and Webs are my favorite places to shop on-line. BTW the outfit that runs Patternworks also owns Keepsake Quilting and Keepsake Needle Arts, both excellent places to get supplies for any needlework.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't ordered much on line but I like Elann.com. Good prices and fast service. Some nice free patterns too.Love the toe-up sock pattern by Debbi Young.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone have experience making an afghan with Red Heart Super Saver yarn? I am looking for the color sage, have been on all the sites mentioned and getting more perplexed all the time. I have thought that Red Heart yarn is good for crafts, doll clothes etc and don't know about an afghan.

Ginny


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

I just found, after reading Smileys as a suggestion, Bernat Satin, in sage. $1.99 for 3.5 ounces. Anyone know anything bout Bernat Satin for an afghan?

Ginny


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Webs, Jimmy Beans Wools, and Deramores are my favorites too but Deramores DOES charge shipping to the US unless the order is over $50. I contacted them and they explained that they just couldn't afford to give us free shipping any longer.

I received an order from Jimmy Beans Wool in under 48 hours just last week! No special shipping either - just standard shipping.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm in Australia, and buy lots of Ice yarns from Paradise Yarns in Turkey. Yarn is cheap, postage high, but if you average it out per ball it is very reasonable.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

not this color, but have used this yarn for afghans & been pleased how they came out
hope this helps



ginnyinnr said:


> Does anyone have experience making an afghan with Red Heart Super Saver yarn? I am looking for the color sage, have been on all the sites mentioned and getting more perplexed all the time. I have thought that Red Heart yarn is good for crafts, doll clothes etc and don't know about an afghan.
> 
> Ginny


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

I would also like to know some sites. I know yarn paradise(ice yards) is suppose to be a good one, I thought there was another from Turkey. I need one with reasonable shipping It will probably be cheaper to buy from outside Canada as we do not seem to have a good selection here in Albert and quite pricey..


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I have ordered from Mary Maxim, Noble Knits, WEBS. Annies Attic as well as Joanns. I have not had any problems with any of them. I know there are others but can't think right off the top of my head. I really want to order from Smileys. I had surgery so online is about the only way I can buy yarn for at least a little while. I find it hard to spend high dollars (to me) for yarn I can't touch or feel so a lot of my orders have been Joanns


are all these site's for Canada as well?


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I really like littleknits.com


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have used the hobby lobby brand 4ply worsted and it's nice..


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I have ordered from most of the companies already listed plus TheSheepShed.com and I have just discovered Hotyarns.com which carries a lot of German yarns especially nice sock yarns at a good discount. I think we are all enablers, I love buying yarn. LOL


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Any of the yarn producers. i.e. Lionbrand.com, bernat.com, etc.


----------



## traumamama (May 4, 2011)

I've ordered yarn from simplysocksyarn since I'm a sock knitter.I also find some good buys on ebay.....


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I am finishing one now and it required one and a half - more or less giving me some yarn for a baby something as well. It is works well - the yarn is worsted and therefore a bit heavier than what I prefer for babies ... but it is going to Boston - cold winters. My regret is having bought it at Michaels -- but I already complained about [email protected]

Sherry


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.
Sincerely,
I-R-MA
dearirma


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

I have great, fast and courteous service from "We Have Yarn", a website on ebay. The yarns are beautiful and as soon as you pay for your purchase they pack your items and gets send to you.
I highly recommend this website.

http://myworld.ebay.com/wehaveyarn/
Thank you, 
Gily


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

Morehouse Farms raises their own sheep for Merino wool, am knitting a scarf with their natural/no dye wool. got it on sale, really pretty. no minimum orders.


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

I haven't read all ten pages so this may already be listed. I love Yarn Market in Reynoldsburg, Ohio.


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Look what we've come up with -- 24 different online yarn sources!! Here they are, in alphabetical order (I'll bet there are more, too).

Creative Yarn Source (http://www.creativeyarnsource.com)
DBNY (http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/)
Deramores (http://www.deramores.com/)
Dizzy Sheep (http://www.dizzysheep.com/)
Elann (http://www.elann.com/Commerce.Web/)
Fiber Wild (http://www.fiberwild.com/)
Handsome Fibers (http://www.handsomefibers.com/)
Herrschners (http://www.herrschners.com/)
Jimmy Bean (http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/)
Joann's (http://www.joann.com/)
Knit Picks (http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/knitting_yarns.html)
Knitting-warehouse (http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/)
Little Knits (http://www.littleknits.com/)
Mary Maxim (http://www.marymaxim.com/yarn.html)
Noble Knits (http://www.nobleknits.com/categories/Yarns/)
Numei (http://www.numei.com/)
Paradise Yarns (http://www.paradisefibers.com/yarns/all-yarns.html)
Patternworks (http://www.patternworks.com/products/U38/Yarn.htm)
Premier (http://www.premieryarns.com/#&panel1-2)
Smileys (http://www.smileysyarns.com/)
Supersock Store (www.supersockstore.com) 
WEBS (http://www.yarn.com/)
Yarnmarket (http://www.yarnmarket.com/)
Yarn Paradise (ICE yarns) (http://www.yarn-paradise.com/)

Happy hunting!


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

I heard from a friend in the U.K. She bought beautiful yarns from Turkey, and said you could order them from Yarn Paradise on line (make sure you key in 'Turkey' when googling). Apparently it's very cheap, even with postage. Also, my friend was dazzled by the great customer experience.
As for myself, guess i won't be buying yarn for a very long, long time due to out-of-control stash overstock over the past 30+ years....bummer!


----------



## keepsmilin37 (Jul 7, 2012)

I've used Knit Picks in the past.....if you are of facebook there is a group there I believe call Barter/Sell/Swap your yarn and there is one woman who has a stash like you could only imagine...she has been selling all different yarns on the site for months now...from wool to ribbon yarn to ruffle yarn and on and on.....may want to check it out!!! Just an FYI for you!


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

My favorites:

www.littleknits.com
www.elann.com
www.yarn.com (Web's)


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

I purchased some lovely merino yarn at Numei and am in the process of making a pullover V-neck sweater for my son.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

How about that. Thank you so much for collecting all of these sites. I am sure I'll be using them in the very near future. I'm having total knee replacement on Aug 9th. I will surely need more yarn to make me feel better. My only problem is where will it go.? I have printed your list for future reference. Thanks again.

Jo


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yikes! I am shocked at so many people ordering yarn from Turkey. Turkey has one of the highest rates of child/forced labor in their textile and cotton industries in the WORLD. No thank you, I'm not supporting the slavery of children as young as 6 thank you very much. I don't care how cheap it is.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Yikes! I am shocked at so many people ordering yarn from Turkey. Turkey has one of the highest rates of child/forced labor in their textile and cotton industries in the WORLD. No thank you, I'm not supporting the slavery of children as young as 6 thank you very much. I don't care how cheap it is.


I agree with the above especially in light of the fact that so many people won't buy things from WalMart because of poor wages, won't buy things from Knit Picks because of poor working conditions in India where their stuff comes from, etc. Not much yarn does come from or is made in the USA--some from Red Heart is, though. It's a global economy and the consumer is part of the reason. Not to get on my soap box, but the popularity of foreign made cars is part of the reason for the demise of American made cars, too. I rest my case. . .


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i ordered from Dragonfly on friday & it's here this afternoon!! (monday) 
came from Kensington MD
not 2 shabby!!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also like KnitPicks, but I have gotten yarn from elann.com which is out of Canada but they have high end yarn for really good prices. they have a news letter that you can sign up for either weekly or bi-weekly with sales on yarn.I have also gone directly to the company too.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I order from Knit Picks and Webs. I prefer Knit Picks, and have gotten great yarns. My DS and DIL just gave me a gift card for Knit Picks. Can't wait to place my order.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i debated on posting this, but as it enlightened me, perhaps may someone else as well

this wknd a friend of mine, a retired Peace Corps, visited
he has worked in several countries around the world
i brought up this subject and here is what he had to say

*you know, J, u r absolutely right. those kids work for pennies per day. BUT pennies to us is dollars to them. they learn a sense of not only accomplishment, but responsibility in that they are helping to support the family. and, in some places, the entire village. they r not forced, but go willingly

so, i ask of u...plz do not so quickly judge anothers culture just because their standards do not equal ours

this is how they grew up and know no other way. but more importantly ... they are happy

can we really say as much for our own culture and our children?*

just thought i'd pass this on from someone who has been there and seen it 1st hand

now, i'm pooped & hitting the hay
nite all. catch up w/u 2mrw!!

J~ OUT!!



mochamarie said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes! I am shocked at so many people ordering yarn from Turkey. Turkey has one of the highest rates of child/forced labor in their textile and cotton industries in the WORLD. No thank you, I'm not supporting the slavery of children as young as 6 thank you very much. I don't care how cheap it is.
> ...


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I've purchased from Smiley's, Jimmy Beans, Herrschner's (http://www.herrschners.com), Etsy and several eBay sellers.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

My fave is Yarn Paradise; http://www.yarn-paradise.com/


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

well said, J!


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

kanikei said:


> Wow! Look what we've come up with -- 24 different online yarn sources!! Here they are, in alphabetical order (I'll bet there are more, too).
> 
> Creative Yarn Source (http://www.creativeyarnsource.com)
> DBNY (http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/)
> ...


How nice of you to list all these. Makes it so much easier.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I've made several crocheted ripple afghans with Red Heart Super Saver. They came out fine, and the recipient of one is still talking about it (favorably) 10 years later. She puts it under lock and key when she rents out her beach house and removes it when she's in residence. I actually made it for $14 and change.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

yes, he did, didnt he?
makes me want to double ck myself when i find myself being critical when some1 doesnt do things as i would do them



Gwen cheng said:


> well said, J!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

OK
stuff came in ystrdy, right?
1st time in my life i have ever had to roll a ball of yarn lol
but oh well, prep work is a must whatever u do
well, lemme tell u folks!!
i have never, ever found anything so gosh durn booring agrivating & just down right ache in the caboose as this!!!!

got it hanging over a door knob but it's takin flippin forever!!

knit picks lemme kno 2dy they shipped that order. think it's coming in from ohio so should b here 2mrw or thurs. IT BETTER ALREADY B BALLED!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Kissnntell said:


> i ordered from Dragonfly on friday & it's here this afternoon!! (monday)
> came from Kensington MD
> not 2 shabby!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I didnt read all 12 pages of replies .. sorry 

But i have also ordered from RedHeart and was very pleased with not only the quality but also the colors .


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if Carol's Simply Soft yarn is an OK choice for an afghan, aArrowhead lace pattern? I have found the color Sage, light and dark at A .C. Moore.

Ginny


----------



## Achef (Jun 30, 2012)

How cool!!! Thanks!!! I love everything from knitpicks and thanks to the suggestions tried elann too and am very happy with their items as well. I'll try more and report back!!!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Regarding Knitting Warehouse: About two months ago I ordered and received some yarn from this company. It was about one dollar cheaper, per skein, than the other on lines stores. The yarn had obviously been returned to them and rewound, badly. One of the skeins was split into three pieces and all had knots. It was a Lion Brand product and should not have happened. I wrote to Knitting Warehouse and complained. I said that unless they made an adjustment on this shipment, I would complain to all of my fellow knitters about their bad business. They still have not answered. I guess they didn't care if I told anyone.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Another good one is http://www.deramores.co.uk
> They used to have free delivery to US but I think now they charge postage, but its not very much.


I have bought from deramore's and pay a flat rate of $7.95 if under $75.00 & over, $75.00 its free.

Here is their website charges -

http://ca.deramores.com/customer-service


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I have used http://knitting-warehouse.com/, http://www.numei.com/, Joann's, ebay, and etsy. http://www.yarntopiatreasures.com/ is pretty good for hand painted yarn. The owner lives here in NM and is really nice. I have also gotten from http://www.Craftsy.com


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Littleknits is amazing, not only in their prices but in the different kinds of yarns that they sell. I only wish their free shipping was for less than $75.00. I would definitely suggest that you all look at them when you next want to order yarn.



Fiberdiet said:


> In addition to the above http://www.littleknits.com have wonderful sales and will alert you when they do.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

LoveKnitting and Drops have wonderful service and speedy delivery. Of course WEBS is fabulous.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Betagain said:


> I also am wondering where to buy yarn online but my problem I live in Canada and the extra cost to ship is unreal. :?:


I wonder if it is more than mail to Australia. I have just bought yarn from Ice Yarns in Turkey and am very pleased.


----------

